# droid x on .602 needs milestone before jrummy overclock



## initialjdg (Sep 14, 2011)

this may be old news to some, but it took a bit of searching on google before I found out why the overclock app wouldn't install on my droid x after the .602
you need to install the free milestone overclock app before the jrummy overclock app will install and work. 
may be common knowledge, but it wasn't for me, hope this helps out some mofos


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Huh? I have never ever heard that... Android overclock works perfectly fine for me..


----------



## proginski (Jun 6, 2011)

Works fine for me without installing anything else.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Same here, have never had a problem with DROIDX overclock


----------

